# Russian Blue



## dowsing (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking to rehome a russian blue and I'm in the Kent & London area. Does anyone know of any russian blue rescue or rehoming sites at all near me?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Carl


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

RBBA Welfare


----------



## dowsing (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you spid I will give them a call


----------

